# TFTI San Diego 2016 - May 29th - UCSD



## maps600 (Apr 16, 2016)

https://www.cubingusa.com/TFTISanDiego2016/


It's the Sunday of Memorial Day weekend - great time to visit San Diego. Takes place on the top floor of the UCSD Price Center. We have a 100 competitor limit so be sure to register quick.

Generously sponsored by SpeedCubeShop who will be vending and providing prizes.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 17, 2016)

tfti


----------

